# Central Florida Commuter Rail



## Wayne (Jun 3, 2005)

All those in the Central Florida area are encouraged to attend public meetings concerning the Central Florida Commuter Rail project sponsored by the Florida Department of Transportation.

Florida Coalition of Rail Passengers


----------



## Wayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Click on the Florida Coalition of Rail Passengers linke above for times, locations, and dates


----------



## engine999 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully one day that service will exist.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 4, 2005)

Here an excellent web site that outlines the Central Florida Rail Commuter project and other transit projects as well

CFRail

Florida Coalition of Rail Passengers


----------

